# Topics > Robotics > Automated guided vehicle >  LoadRunners, automated guided vehicles, Fraunhofer Institute for Material Flow and Logistics IML, Dortmund, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - Fraunhofer Institute for Material Flow and Logistics IML

----------


## Airicist

Nov 27, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Oct 29, 2020

----------


## Airicist

"An autonomous high-speed transporter for tomorrow’s logistics"

March 1, 2021

----------


## Airicist

LoadRunner

Mar 12, 2020

----------

